# Cialis and Viagra for weightlifting wft?



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 7, 2012)

I know that Cialis raises test but it also raises cortisol levels. A few baseball players including Roger Clemens were known to pop viagra for on field playing:

Source: Roger Clemens, host of athletes pop Viagra to help onfield performance - New York Daily News

Powerlifters that have used Cialis claim that it gives them better pumps and 1 rep maxes. 

Has anyone used cialis or viagra or a PDE5 inhibitor for weightlifting or working out?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 7, 2012)

Yah I've read people do it.  Its the same thing as taking NO, it acts as a vasodilator.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 7, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Yah I've read people do it.  Its the same thing as taking NO, it acts as a vasodilator.



Yeah but I have seen mixed studies on NO products. Some saying they don't do shit and other saying they'll give you a slight edge.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 7, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Yeah but I have seen mixed studies on NO products. Some saying they don't do shit and other saying they'll give you a slight edge.



Just stick with what you know works, AAS


----------



## oufinny (Feb 8, 2012)

I have taken it the night before and lifted and honestly didn't notice that much.  Granted, I can't say if it is great stuff or not, sometimes it works well and other times it is ok.  Could be the osta-sarms that is killing the libido but that is another discussion.  

The argument for using either is not much different than using GMS pre-workout.


----------



## njc (Feb 9, 2012)

Since it works like NO2 has anybody here noticed a pump in their muscles while taking cialis or viagra?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 9, 2012)

PDE5's to improve performance is cheap and a shitty choice.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 9, 2012)

njc said:


> Since it works like NO2 has anybody here noticed a pump in their muscles while taking cialis or viagra?



Yah, I get a mad pump going on in this certain muscle every time I take it


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 12, 2012)

TwisT said:


> PDE5's to improve performance is cheap and a shitty choice.



How so?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 12, 2012)

Honestly I always have some... I use it during pct for pumps in the gym and to prevent the "duffle bag sex"( which since I have had a kid...).  But don't  expect much, it's 
Maybe a little better then an NO drink. maybe
I get 3 thing before every cycle
1- Viagra- just to spice up a workout when I'm in a rut. Pct use when I feel like I can't get a pump.
2- ghrp6- just in case my appetite hits the tank. Which it normally does about 8 weeks in.
3- halo- I don't use it for weeks on end. I just add it in when I start getting lazy or when I switch up my rep schedule.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 12, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Honestly I always have some... I use it during pct for pumps in the gym and to prevent the "duffle bag sex"( which since I have had a kid...).  But don't  expect much, it's
> Maybe a little better then an NO drink. maybe
> I get 3 thing before every cycle
> 1- Viagra- just to spice up a workout when I'm in a rut. Pct use when I feel like I can't get a pump.
> ...



I am not sure if NO products even work. Not much science behind them....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## gamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds to me the risk vs reward  is not worth it. but if ya had plans say on friday night to go out , and a workout scheduled earlier in the day or evening , what would could it hurt to pop ya a pill to see what happens. They can drop your BP which can cause some problems, so be careful with what you take with them.
 I am no DR but NO supps REALLY, all supps are over hyped  by company's to make sales little to science behind them.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 13, 2012)

gamma said:


> I am no DR but NO supps REALLY, all supps are over hyped  by company's to make sales little to science behind them.



Agreed.


----------



## Acee (Feb 13, 2012)

Viagra helps greyhounds run faster, they are drug tested for it now


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 21, 2012)

Acee said:


> Viagra helps greyhounds run faster, they are drug tested for it now



Interesting.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Sabrina21 (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't say if it is great stuff or not, sometimes it works well and other times it is ok.  [FONT=&#23435]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=&#23435][/FONT]​


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

works for endurance level athletics......most vasodilators are a double edge sword because of the pumps they cause..........not good if youre riding the bike and your quads pump like crazy.........most vasodilation under this family keeps the blood flow pretty specific to the lungs and the peepee


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Mar 2, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> works for endurance level athletics......most vasodilators are a double edge sword because of the pumps they cause..........not good if youre riding the bike and your quads pump like crazy.........most vasodilation under this family keeps the blood flow pretty specific to the lungs and the peepee



I wonder if it would produce muscle building effects with the pumps though.


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 2, 2012)

i guess.....if you actually dumb enough to believe pumping helps build muscles hahahaa


----------



## banker23 (Mar 2, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> i guess.....if you actually dumb enough to believe pumping helps build muscles hahahaa


 
If the pump enables you to lift more weight and recruit more muscle fiber than it helps. If it just makes you "feel" fuller without increasing strength then there is no benefit.

NO products work for me but only because I expect them to help me push heavier weights and most of the time the expectation is realized. Also, I find I am able to do more high quality sets before losing intensity when using NO products.

I acknowledge a good bit of my progress could be placebo based on me "expecting" it to work, but it works nonetheless.

I stop using PWO drinks with NO products while on PH's or AAS though and hop back on them to help me through PCT.

Back on original topic...don't thing V or C would help much with lifting. The congestion that occurs with V at least would probably be counterproductive even if there was a marginal benefit.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Mar 6, 2012)

banker23 said:


> If the pump enables you to lift more weight and recruit more muscle fiber than it helps. If it just makes you "feel" fuller without increasing strength then there is no benefit.
> 
> NO products work for me but only because I expect them to help me push heavier weights and most of the time the expectation is realized. Also, I find I am able to do more high quality sets before losing intensity when using NO products.
> 
> ...



What NO products do you use?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## overburdened (Apr 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I know that Cialis raises test but it also raises cortisol levels. A few baseball players including Roger Clemens were known to pop viagra for on field playing:
> 
> Source: Roger Clemens, host of athletes pop Viagra to help onfield performance - New York Daily News
> 
> ...



yep, gives you a great pump!!!  some arginine and viagra, and a little krealkalyn.... great pwo!!!


----------



## BOSTONBULL (Dec 12, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I know that Cialis raises test but it also raises cortisol levels. A few baseball players including Roger Clemens were known to pop viagra for on field playing:
> 
> Source: Roger Clemens, host of athletes pop Viagra to help onfield performance - New York Daily News
> 
> ...




To give you first hand experience Yes Cialis gives you and amazing pump it also helps force the PWO into your muscle tissue. Im on a Prescript for it and I take only 5mg prior to workouts and it amazing to the point you can feel the blood rushing in on certain exercises. Cialis is not like Viagra where it last for a little while Cialis effects last up to 36 hours in your body also the side affects are not like Viagra. If you can get a prescrip for this .. I highly recommend it take a tab 2 hours prior to work out


----------

